

New Powertrain Increases Tesla Electric Roadster Range to 244 Miles and Boosts Torque - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/tesla-motors-powertrain-transmission-1-speed.php

======
SwellJoe
I saw a black Tesla at the Stanford shopping center a few days ago. Very
pretty little car. I was excited enough to see one in person that I had to
loop back around the parking lot to get a better look (oops...wasted some
gas...but once they become more common that won't happen anymore).

------
jws
I was going to suggest that rather than posting treehugger links people could
just post the original, unbutchered press release... but I see MikeCapone has
a mission in life.

